# Wie öffne ich .bin Dateien?



## vaporizer (23. März 2004)

hab mir das Java j2sdk runtergeladen
nun ist das aber eine bin datei
wie öffne ich diese?
kann mir das jemand veraten?


----------



## Sanic (23. März 2004)

/chmod +x DATEINAME
./DATEINAME


----------



## vaporizer (31. März 2004)

also gut...
habe j2sdk und j2re runtergeladen
habe beide bin Dateien entpackt....
und auch beide rpm Packete installiert
nur der chat funktioniert noch immer nicht...
Ich bring mein Java einfach nicht zum laufen
Wer kann mir helfen ?


----------

